# Starrett tools picked up today, level & height gage, opinions?



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 15, 2017)

I picked up a few items today and need an opinion if I did OK with my purchases.

I have looked online but hard to tell what the actual value is for used items.

First up is this 12" Starrett Level, it was in this box so I thought it was a John Rabone Level but it looked familiar and once home noticed the name Starrett on the top of the level. 
It shows Starrett Company Great Britain, guess they also made products in England as well as USA, didn't know that.






Also this Starrett 3752-12/300 Height Gage, it's missing the carbide scribing tool and holder and the batteries are dead but hopefully it works, I'll know once I change the batteries.




Paid, $100 for each item.

I also got a large parts washer (30 or 40 gallon) in pretty nice shape and a motorcycle wheel balancer, $100 each for those as well.

The guy threw in a few misc. items, which included drill rod, maybe 10-15 or so, what are they for? guess I will be doing some googling on those, a few 12mm Helicoil kits and some blocks with lots of holes in them I think they are 123 blocks or something like that and a large box of aluminum blocks and round rod 1" to 2"dia., maybe 30-40lbs total.

He was willing to include those items but I gave him another $50 for that lot as I think I did OK on the other items.

Any feedback welcome.

David


----------



## hman (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd say ya done good!

PS - was it frog skins (greenbacks) or Canuck Bux you paid with?  [How much is that in real money? ]


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 15, 2017)

hman, I paid in CAD $, so about $73 US for each item.

My intent was to pay a fair price but not over pay as the seller and myself were not sure what the real value should be.

I may have under paid on the Height Gage based on some research I've done since posting this, but that will be confirmed once I can confirm it works, also need to find the missing parts.
The seller will look for the box it came in and see if he can find the scribe tool as well.

David.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 15, 2017)

Not a bad score at all. Price was OK.

 "Billy G"


----------



## BRIAN (Jan 15, 2017)

The Starret factory is in Jedburgh  Scotland.  my wife went to school with Paul and Vernon Starret
in the 1950's. she often talks about them.
Brian.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds like you did good. I have been looking for the stellar deal on a level like that but have not found it yet. The height gage cost way more than what you paid even after you buy a new scribe for it. Don't know about the wheel balancer value. Parts washer? Not a stellar deal but factored in with everything else it was a good buy, plus it seems to have a very large tank. And the little things he threw in are a bonus too. Congrats!


----------



## Reeltor (Jan 15, 2017)

You done good, fair deal for both parties.
I'd have been real happy to get that level for around $73 USD.
Do the 1-2-3 blocks have a name on them?  They can be very, to very very VERY pricey on their own.  My local "Metals Superstore" wants $3 USD per pound for aluminum drops.


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 15, 2017)

Write to Starrett to see if the scriber is still available.  Nice score.  I just bought an 8" Starrett machinists prec. level,
but I bought it new. It's an improved model with a bevel base. $90.  I usually don't like to buy precision tools that are
too well used. For me it's almost pointless, but there are some great deals out there if you can wait.  I've had to return my fair
share of tools bought used.  Hard to verify the accuracy of some tools and gages without the proper tools and gages. 
Tools for the tools.  Nice score. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 15, 2017)

Ya did good!  That height gauge went for close to $US 1000! I for one am very envious.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 15, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Not a bad score at all. Price was OK. "Billy G"


Thanks for your comment Bill.



BRIAN said:


> The Starret factory is in Jedburgh  Scotland.  my wife went to school with Paul and Vernon Starret
> in the 1950's. she often talks about them.
> Brian.


That's pretty amazing, as a result of your post I looked up the Starrett Company story, very well written article and I see that they opened the facility in Scotland in 1958.
http://www.starrett.com/docs/educational/starrett-story---bulletin-1216.pdf
Thanks for that.
David.



EmilioG said:


> Write to Starrett to see if the scriber is still available.  Nice score.  I just bought an 8" Starrett machinists prec. level,
> but I bought it new. It's an improved model with a bevel base. $90.  I usually don't like to buy precision tools that are
> too well used. For me it's almost pointless, but there are some great deals out there if you can wait.  I've had to return my fair
> share of tools bought used.  Hard to verify the accuracy of some tools and gages without the proper tools and gages.
> Tools for the tools.  Nice score. Thanks for sharing.



Emilio, thanks for your comments and feedback, I too was looking to buy new but this opportunity came up so I jumped in with both feet, hopefully they are all OK for the intended purpose.



ch2co said:


> Ya did good!  That height gauge went for close to $US 1000! I for one am very envious.


Thanks, yes I saw that after I got home with it, just need to buy the missing pieces for it if the seller is unable to  find them and buy batteries this week so at least I know if it works.

BTW I looked at the parts washer I got and it's made in China, so it's not a real quality piece but OK for my use and big enough to hold swing arm or a center stand from a motorcycle which is about the largest piece I would need to cleanup.

The Motorcycle Wheel Balancer is a real quality piece of kit, has 3 different sets of cones and 2 sizes of axles, it also came with an unused set of Channel Lock pliers, for removing wheel weights and a hex driver for the cones, looks unused and the tools were still factory bagged.

I get some pictures up on those 2 items at some point in case anyone wants to see them.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd like to see pics.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 16, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'd like to see pics.



OK, here you go.

The Moto Wheel Balancer, looks like it's hand made by a guy in Errington BC, googled it but nothing came up.







Looks like he used a center punch to assist with holding the bearings into the aluminum wheel and stop them spinning.



The new Channel lock pliers/cutters for removing old wheel weights.




In the last picture you can see the smaller axle still in it's holder just behind the horizontal round support cross member.

Too dark for pictures of the Parts Washer, as it's outside now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2017)

Very nice looking balancer. The center punch method is called staking I believe.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 17, 2017)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> which included drill rod, maybe 10-15 or so, what are they for?


Drill rods are precision ground bar stock, useful for most anything round, depending on diameter. I keep a stock of O1 drill rod for small pieces. It can be hardened (and drawn) or used as it is. O1 is easily machined, can be made into cutting tools for wood work, among other things. They  usually come in standard sizes, fractional or metric, nominally 36" long.


----------

